# Additive Advice



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if I could get some feedback on essential additives needed for my reef tank. I know most reefers try not to add anything, but just wanted to check in with everyone. I plan on going to King ED and grabbing some stock, but i want to be prepared because im pretty sure my good buddy Kay will hustle me as usual lol.

Right now, all i add is:

prime (water changes/ top ups)
stability (once a week) probably switching to MB7
trace elements (once a week)

I read somewhere online that those higher end salt mixes provide more desirable levels of all the elements but I honestly do not notice anything so I will probably be going back to IO. Right now the tank has 3 fish, some zoas, and some beginners lps like hammer coral etc.

My paramaters are (all based on API test kits):

ph 8.2
ammonia: 0
nitrate: 0
nitrite: 0
KH: 8 drops
phos: 0
calcium: 23 drops (460)
salinity: 1.0225

thanks for looking


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Not really true most hardcores dose alk mag and calcium but that's only if your well stocked with coral. For fish not needed at all and if your lightly stocked water changes are ok. Higher end salts are more consist in these parameters. If your using prime then I guess your using tap water but I prefer rodi


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah im using tap water rodi is somthing i'll be looking into in the future.... thanks dino.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't dose any thing til ur really unto salt use a salt that has your alc and calcium in it it's only like 10$ more lol and use prime that's all you need !!!!!


----------



## gmann (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks scott, i think im prepared to see kay now hahaha


----------

